

How major ISP's are failing on their User Experience, e.g. 1and1.com - clb22
http://www.quora.com/Carlos-Leiva-Burotto/How-major-Internet-Service-Providers-are-failing-on-their-User-Experience-e-g-1and1-com

======
nextparadigms
I was considering buying a domain from them, but when I saw how their site
looked like, I immediately thought it looks very scammy.

